
Employee Onboarding Is Broken. Here’s How to Fix It - encorekt
https://www.askspoke.com/blog/support/employee-onboarding/
======
tinaleaton
Now that the alternative workforce (freelancers, part-timers, etc.) is gaining
steam, effective knowledge storage and transfer is more vital than ever. The
number of hours I've watched new workers and incumbent employees spend
tracking down the most basic information is insane.

~~~
pucknkhaos
It still blows my mind that a lot of the higher ups don't even THINK about
optimising their onboarding system. Even if it's small changes, here and
there, as time progresses.

